# Tracker Off Road?



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm looking at a UTV for farm use and a little playing around. Mostly spraying herbicides and prepping food plots. I had thought about a Kawasaki Mule but have been reading about the Tracker 800SX. I can't find much info on the internet and don't know anyone that has one. 
Does anyone have any info? I think it is made by Textron. The scary part is getting it serviced at a BassPro shop. I haven't heard much good about them.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't own one, but work with a buddy who bought one of the Tracker four wheelers for his son at Bass Pro. Hes had good luck with it so far. The Tracker brand is essentially an Artic Cat re-branded for Bass-pro. Probably will work just fine if babied, but don't expect it to last long if your rough on it or don't keep up with maintenance. I would also learn to take care of it yourself, as i wouldn't trust BPS with maintenance. Finding parts for them might be difficult.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm pretty easy on my toys and do most of my own maintenance. 
Hopefully Arctic Cat has worked the bugs out.
I've never heard anything good about BPS service. I'm wondering about the smaller independent Tracker dealers. I think there's one on I45 north and maybe Huntsville or Livingston area. Dang they can't all be bad.


----------

